# My restored 1990 Sears Tiller



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Just wanted to post a few pics of my restored 1990 Sears Tiller.
it had a bad pinion gear which was unavailiable through Sears or AYP so i had a friend weld the gear and cut new teeth !! I painted it and reassembled it and finally got it done!! hope you guys like it!


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

well they have changed the way you post pics.... cant figure out what the URL of the pic is. sorry


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

try to load pics


----------



## jshg46 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi
What model is this tiller? I have one just like it and my model plate is missing.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks GORGEOUS, my friend...like it just came off the Sears showroom floor! VERY nice work! :clap: According to my 1990 Sears Lawn & Garden catalog, it sold brand-new for $649.70.

-Matt


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This thread is from 07-02-2011 but it is a nice old tiller huh?


----------

